# Short coat on 7 month old?



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Noah is almost 13 months old, and he has never had an under coat, but his mane area started to fill in around 8 months old and his tail really filled out. I thought he was never going to grow a flowing tail.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

His coat will continue to fill in until almost 3 years old. I don't think it's too thin at 7 months.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer's 8 months and he doesn't have a long coat yet either. But his coat is really thick, and has always been. He's only recently started developing that mane, and his tail feathers are coming in nicely.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is Max's coat at 6 months and 2 years 4 months. Give your boy's coat more time to come in.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Our first golden looked like a lab around that age. We were wondering what in the world was happening. Lol. It grew and grew. You can see him in the picture below. He was cut every now and then but would have been super hairy if we didn't.


----------



## Rabbit (Feb 13, 2016)

Wooooow! That's crazy! Since I don't know my dog's parents, it will be interesting to see how much hair comes in.


----------



## Rabbit (Feb 13, 2016)

rabernet said:


> Noah is almost 13 months old, and he has never had an under coat, but his mane area started to fill in around 8 months old and his tail really filled out. I thought he was never going to grow a flowing tail.


That's a nice development! I wonder if Keller's tail will gain some volume. It's pretty slim right now


----------



## Rabbit (Feb 13, 2016)

mylissyk said:


> His coat will continue to fill in until almost 3 years old. I don't think it's too thin at 7 months.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Rabbit said:


> That's a nice development! I wonder if Keller's tail will gain some volume. It's pretty slim right now


My signature photo was taken on his 10 month birthday. He's got more of a mane than that now. 

Noah had a labrador tail for the longest time (no featherig at all). Now it's full and beautiful! I'm excited to read here that his coat is still developing.


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Also if before you adopted him he was not getting quality food his coat may need extra time to catch up and be nice and silky.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Your dog reminds me a lot of Ripley at that age. Ripley has always had a flatter coat and not much of an undercoat. I've attached a picture of him at 7 months and one of him at almost 3.5 years. I think his tail and haunches were the biggest change .


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Believe it's not that unusual to have a short coat at that age, my boy at that age had little coat as well but it fills out, and when it does come in it will be beautiful, just takes time.


----------

